# Trooper Eric Chrisman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Eric K. Chrisman*
Kentucky State Police, Kentucky

End of Watch: Tuesday, June 23, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 23

*Tour:* 6 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Eric Chrisman was killed in a vehicle crash on the US Route 62 near the Tennessee River Bridge in Livingston County at 5:48 pm.

He was responding to a reckless driver complaint when his vehicle failed to negotiate a curve and crossed into the path of an oncoming tractor trailer. Trooper Chrisman's vehicle was struck on the driver's side, causing him to suffer fatal injuries.

Trooper Chrisman had served with the Kentucky State Police for only six months.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner Rodney Brewer
Kentucky State Police
919 Versailles Road
Frankfort, KY 40601

Phone: (502) 695-6300

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22518-trooper-eric-k-chrisman#ixzz3e0Sxm2YP


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Chrisman


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

23YO
Rest easy, Trooper.


----------

